# What Time Do You All Wake Up And Why?



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I've always heard that farmers get up super early... what I would like to know is what time do you all wake up and why?

Wish I could make it a poll. 

Thanks!*


----------



## BrownSheep

When I'm at home generally no later than 8:30-ish on the weekends....I actually sleep in later on some school days


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> When I'm at home generally no later than 8:30-ish on the weekends....I actually sleep in later on some school days


*
LOL, I didn't ask what time you were home, I asked what time you woke up and why and you answered neither question.   *


----------



## TGreenhut

6 am because I need to take care of all my critters and be ready to leave for school by 7:30.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Just before the dawn. Around 530-6ish. I'm out to the barn by 630.


----------



## marlowmanor

Usually depends on what time my kids end up awake. Youngest son has been up as early as 5:30am. Then of course I get woke up when DH comes in from work at 6am too. Usually I try to go back to sleep after all that though. Try not to be actually up and about before 8 or 8:30 but the kids end up dictating that a bit. If they are all awake and not going back to sleep easily I just get up with them. Given the choice and opportunity I'd rather sleep till 9am-ish! It happens sometimes on the weekends when we only have the youngest son here since the older 2 go spend time with the grandparents.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

ballababahhahahah like 9:30.

For real though. About 9-9:30 is most common but sometimes earlier or if I have to go somewhere I will take care of the early. Sometimes I don't get out there till noon but that's only late weekend nights.


----------



## terrilhb

Between 5:00am and 5:30 am most mornings. Out with all the animals when it starts to get light. Why? My animals starting fussing if not fed on time.  They run the farm. LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Alarm goes off at 6:30  kids wake up about 7.... we get dh sent off to work at 7:30....I do chores between 8-9


----------



## SheepGirl

Depends on what time I have to go to work. Like the past two days I had to be at work by 9 (which means I leave at 8:30) so I woke up at 7:30. Buttt I didn't actually get out of bed until 7:45 lol. Then I go feed my sheep and I come back in, take a shower, blow dry my hair, and get ready for work. If I don't have to work until 11 or 12 like usual, then I'm usually up by 8:30 or 9. Sheep get fed whenever I wake up and whenever I get home. They're very flexible lol


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

My husband's alarm starts going off at 4:30.  He has to leave by 6 so I am awake and up and out of bed by 6 because I have to be at work at 7 myself.


----------



## Egg_Newton

Oh about 2:30pm. I work nights. I do my morning chores when I get home at 7:30am then afternoon chores when I get up.


----------



## Cricket

4:30 on mornings I milk, 5-5:30 on days I don't.  Plus, usually, 11pm and 3am because for the last 5 years I've had a dog on steroids for an AI disorder and she either has to pee or answer out loud the voices in her head.  BUT, I also take a nap about 3 times a week.  (a benefit to working a split shift!)


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Between 4:30 and 5 on the weekdays (get up, work out, shower, get kids ready for school, out the door by 6:15).
Weekends.....depends on the kids


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

5:15 - 5:30 am every day.  Take care of animals and ready to leave the house for work by 7:00 am.  On weekends, I get up at the same time, and getting started with whatever needs to be done once the animals are tended to.


----------



## ourflockof4

4:30 during the week, out the door & off to work by 5. My pretty little wife gets up around 5:30-6 to get the munchkins ready for school then off to work she goes. Up until a couple weeks ago neither of us ever went to the barn in the morning, but lately the wife has been. We have one mentally challenged doeling that gets her head stuck about every other day, and the boar needs water.

All the chores get done after I get home, or after the kids get home from school.

Weekend between 4:30 & 8 depending on what I have to get done & time of year.


----------



## bonbean01

My internal alarm clock gets me up between 6:30 and 7 am...gives me time for some coffee before the dogs start doing their potty dance and the sheep start calling by 8 am...then it's the chickens to feed and water.  

Sheep in their night paddock can see me through the kitchen window making coffee and have finally learned that yelling their heads off won't bring me out any faster, but by 8 they are impatient and very verbal...now even the lambies are joining in the chorus


----------



## PotterWatch

Currently I get up at 7 because I have a bottle lamb to feed and that's when his morning bottle is due. Ordinarily, I wouldn't get up until 8 or 8:30. My husband usually sleeps in later. It's almost 10 here right now and he still hasn't gotten out of bed though he is awake.


----------



## Tmaxson

Between 6:30 and 7am almost every day.  My DH does the morning animal chores on weekdays but I still have to get up to go to work and I do the morning chores on weekends so it's pretty much the same every day, although I have been known to go back to bed on weekends after morning chores if I'm really tired and sleep until 10am.


----------



## GLENMAR

I am not a morning person. I work 3-11 and don't get home until midnight. However, most of the time I am up by 7 or 7:30.
I get my coffee and start feeding animals around 8-9.


----------



## she-earl

Our alarm goes at 3:54 a.m. every morning.  After hearing news and weather, I am out of bed a 4 a.m. to do chores.  We are dairy farmers and chores are at 4 a.m. and p.m.  I generally head for bed around 8:30 p.m. and DH generally around 9 p.m. unless we are at church activities and then it may be later.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*These are all great!


So why the stigmatism that just because your a farmer you have to get up at the buttcrack of dawn? I mean the animals can be fed at say 8 am and 8 pm instead of 6 and 6 right?*


----------



## ourflockof4

I think a lot of it depends on how you define a "farmer" Having a few animals/pets to take care of doesn't make someone a farmer in my opinion. A farmer raises agricultural produces, grain, livestock, fish, ect to sell to earn money. It could further be defined that a farmer 100% of his income by farming, and a hobby farmer has a day job & uses it for supplimental income. 

Another aspect of it is based on tradition more then modern agriculture. Back in the day when the majority of farms in the US had diary cows, or other livestock, and grain farmed. You had to get the field work donw when you had daylight, so milking the cows came before dawn. When you making hay in the summer you need to work with the dew. If you don't start milking until 8 it's hard to get that done & get out to the field & get the whole thing rakes before the dew burns off. Even with all the lighting on new tractors it is still easier to get  field work done when it's light out. Production livestock produces better when on a schedule. It's easier to mantain the schedule when it is first thing in the morning before you start anything else.

But yes, if all you had to do was livestock chores you could do them whenever you wanted to. A lot of dairys milk 3 times a day, every 8 hours. I know one local guy that raises 30 head of beef cows, he doesn't do his monring chore till 8-9am. It seems to work for him, he only feeds once a day also.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

4:50am so that we can get all the morning farm chores done before we go off to our real jobs that pay for the farm.


----------



## she-earl

To be able to be at church services on Sunday and weekday evenings, later milking times would not be compatible with church.


----------



## Cricket

My first thought was, 'well, duh, who wants to be out doing chores at 8 at night when it's been dark for 3 hours and it's 20 below and the wind is howling.  Much better to get it done at first and last light'.  Then remembered where you live--not an issue, is it?

I think a lot of it, too, is just habit--I feel like the whole day has passed me by if I'm not up at first light.  (But about 2 when I'm taking a nap it doesn't bother me a bit!)


----------



## SkyWarrior

My animals hate me.  

I get up somewhere between 11 am and 1 pm.  But then, I finish up with them somewhere around midnight to 2 am.

Ah the life of an author/publisher!


----------



## Mamaboid

I WAKE up at 5:30 am every morning.  I GET up at 6.  My DH leaves for work between 6:45 and 7:15.  I feed and let the animals out sometime between 8am and 9am.  Depends on if I am milking at the time and how many.  We put the animals to bed about 10 minutes before dark, whatever time that is.  My DH goes to bed around 9:30pm, but I am a night owl so I am always up until at least midnight or later.  I need very little sleep, which is good cause I sleep fer crap.


----------



## Canadiannee

We're generally up at 4am Mon thru Fri, and not because we want to! Beloved husand has to be on the job site at 6am, and because both barns are out of town, he's our ride and drop off on the way (I don't drive anymore) Horses are fed and out by 6am, then we hustle down the road to feed livestock at 7am...  weekends are a bit different... we delay night time feedings and turn in by an hour to get an extra hour sleep in Saturday and Sunday morns!

Even if beloved husband didn't have a "crack of dawn" job, I think I'd still be a 4am riser... I like getting feed, turn out and barn chores done before 9am, and then having the rest of the day to do whatever suits my fancy!


----------

